# ...and the Air Force Academy takes their turn at "s-ing' the bed....



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 16, 2018)

Air Force Academy First Sergeant Reprimanded For Telling Cadets To Dress Properly

A colonel then embarrassed the first sergeant publicly, accusing Parish of committing “microaggressions.”

“On behalf of all [Cadet Wing] Sr Leadership and permanent party members, let me apologize for the email sent earlier today by our First Sergeant,” Col. Julian Stephens wrote to cadets. He called the comments “disrespectful, derogatory, and unprofessional,” he promised to address this microaggression immediately.

It appears that the original email was brought to the colonel’s attention by someone else at the academy. “Please continue to be vigilant,” the colonel said, adding that everyone should treat one another with “dignity” and “respect.”


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Feb 16, 2018)

Motherfucker. The good Colonel needs to find some liberal bastion to shuffle off to. Fucking "microagressions", are you shitting me?


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 16, 2018)

Dignity and respect?  Throughout boot camp my name was "Charles Manson."  When I got to my first platoon the language and inter-platoon violence was a Tarantino move on steroids.

I do get that this is The Academy (said with pinky sticking out), and they are creating a genteel crop of Officers and Gentlepersons.....


----------



## x SF med (Feb 16, 2018)

Hell...  there were no microagressions when I was in, it was friggin MACROagressions...  

I can envision this....

Um, wait a minute Mr. Kind and Gentle Islamic Radical, your micro and macro aggressions are stressing me out, can we take a time out to discuss how to civilly conduct this war without damaging each other's self worth, and without resorting to violence or racial/social/gender/economic biases so that my cis-gendered socialist compatriots can go about dismantling the framework of my country so you can step in non-violently and subjugate us like the selected sura's from the Koran seem to tell you?  Thank you so much, 2LT Buttercup, USAF.

Infidel Buttercup...  NO...  here open this nice present, do not mind the drippy stuff or wires, I made it myself, just for you.  OOPs, gotta run, I have an appointment ....  (under breath) as do you, infidel, with Allah!...

Mr. Radical, that's so nice, a gift...  I knew if we could just talk and I let you know that aggressions have no place, we could come to an understanding.

Buttercup, I must run to my appointment, CYA, wouldn't wanna BYA...  (leaves, quickly)

Such a nice gift.....   BOOOM!!!!


----------



## Poccington (Feb 16, 2018)

"Microaggressions" 

Fuck sake


----------



## AWP (Feb 16, 2018)

A few months ago I was jammed up at work for being "rude" to other contractors and AF members. No explanation was given, but I took a verbal counseling...and I still don't know what "rude" constitutes.

A few weeks ago we had two NCO's jammed up for the same thing by completely different airpeople in their CoC.

Feelings matter, not your job performance.

(I'm sure this happens in other branches, but I don't work with them.)


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Poccington said:


> "Microaggressions"
> 
> Fuck sake




"Political Correctness" creep, I hate it.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 17, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> "Political Correctness" creep, I hate it.



It's insane, that First Sergeant said nothing that was out of line. If that email is considered out of line... The Air Force is broken.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Chopstick (Feb 17, 2018)

AWP said:


> A few months ago I was jammed up at work for being "rude" to other contractors and AF members. No explanation was given, but I took a verbal counseling...and I still don't know what "rude" constitutes.



That is completely untrue and unbelievable.  You are a bastion of sensitivity.  o_O


----------



## Gunz (Feb 17, 2018)

AWP said:


> ...A few months ago I was jammed up at work for being "rude"...




The *Ban Hammer*? Rude? Perish the thought!


----------



## Dame (Feb 17, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> The *Ban Hammer*? Rude? Perish the thought!



He forgot to say, "Please," when he told the idiot with the thumb drive to GTFO of the SAP.


----------



## AWP (Feb 17, 2018)

I told a guy his work was "useless" as I filed my third waiver request...the first two were invalidated because of his actions, not mine. No one focused on how we arrived at that point, only that I called a guy out (another contractor) over his work.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 18, 2018)

AWP said:


> I told a guy his work was "useless" as I filed my third waiver request...the first two were invalidated because of his actions, not mine. No one focused on how we arrived at that point, only that I called a guy out (another contractor) over his work.





Geez...Once I called a co-worker a "syphilitic shithead" and pushed him up against a wall and I didn't get in any trouble.

Times have really changed.


----------



## Bypass (Feb 18, 2018)

AWP said:


> A few months ago I was jammed up at work for being "rude" to other contractors and AF members. No explanation was given, but I took a verbal counseling...and I still don't know what "rude" constitutes.
> 
> A few weeks ago we had two NCO's jammed up for the same thing by completely different airpeople in their CoC.
> 
> ...


Fuck em and their feelings.


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2018)

Dame said:


> He forgot to say, "Please," when he told the idiot with the thumb drive to GTFO of the SAP.



I actually had a guy argue with me....that he could take thumb drives into our facility. I told him he he'd avoid paperwork if he could put them in his car before I could go to the commander's office.

"They ain't plugged into anything, man."

I started walking. He beat me to the parking lot.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 18, 2018)

AWP said:


> I actually had a guy argue with me....that he could take thumb drives into our facility. I told him he he'd avoid paperwork if he could put them in his car before I could go to the commander's office.
> 
> "They ain't plugged into anything, man."
> 
> I started walking. He beat me to the parking lot.



Are we that far past that everyone forgets buckshot yankee?


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2018)

Florida173 said:


> Are we that far past that everyone forgets buckshot yankee?



One was an Amazon Fire stick...


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 18, 2018)

SNCO gannna SNCO. BZ.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 18, 2018)

This is SillyFDC

EDIT Sorry, that was a bit obtuse

Agent.btz, a variant of the SillyFDC worm, has the ability "to scan computers for data, open backdoors...


----------



## Gunz (Feb 19, 2018)

This space for rent.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 19, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> This space for rent.


Do you accept payment in the form of hookers and Lady Gaga tickets?


----------



## Gunz (Feb 19, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Do you accept payment in the form of hookers and Lady Gaga tickets?



Absolutely...throw in some Italian suckling pigs and we're golden. 😎🍺


----------

